# Bartow, Gordon and Floyd Counties



## thumper523 (Jun 29, 2021)

My SIL lives in Adairsville and is looking for a club he can join close to home.
Thanks


----------



## tganesh (Sep 21, 2021)

I have 800 acres of awesome hunting property in Kingston, GA and looking for responsible hunters to join a club that I am currently forming. If you are interested please call me at 770-630-7078. I am out of town in CA right now but will be back by month end. YOu may txt me before tjhen if you want more information.


----------



## sevans84995 (Oct 27, 2021)

tganesh said:


> I have 800 acres of awesome hunting property in Kingston, GA and looking for responsible hunters to join a club that I am currently forming. If you are interested please call me at 770-630-7078. I am out of town in CA right now but will be back by month end. YOu may txt me before tjhen if you want more information.


Interested if still available.


----------



## Tmoore480 (Oct 31, 2021)

Still available?


----------



## dhebard (Nov 15, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------



## BIGMAN58 (Nov 15, 2021)

Is this still available?


----------

